# KCBS Teams



## wittdog (Oct 4, 2007)

You can now list your team name and Bio on the KCBS site...I think it's pretty cool http://www.kcbs.us/teams.php


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, just put My Side of the Mountain on there.  Gotta wait till they review it before it shows.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

That site is a MILLION times better than it use to be.
Bravo
Thanks for heads up about adding Teams

peace
<><


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 4, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> That site is a MILLION times better than it use to be.
> Bravo
> Thanks for heads up about adding Teams
> 
> ...


That's because Garry Howard of the smoke ring is doing it! He's a programer from way back! Does a great job!


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 4, 2007)

Garry Howard did the old site, the new sitwe is done by MMA the new marketing group for KCBS.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 4, 2007)

Wel I'll be. Thought Garry was the guy. Thanks for the heads up Rich.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 4, 2007)

404 error message here.


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Wittdog.....I'm on there.


----------

